# The Vinny 7/11/10



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Who's going to try and make it? We either need to make this one or ESN on 8/7/10 a required show for our team. Members that are more than 5 hours away would be excluded from the requirement but encouraged to try. We should try to have one "team show" before Finals. What do you guys think?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I just sent Howard a message asking if Team DIYMA was dead. 

I might be there, but I've kind of been set on going to the PE show in Dayton, OH that weekend, so I don't know.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Check your PM Mike, I'll be there. 
As Erin said we were talking about the lack of activity with the team but in the NE its been hard with lack of shows. I will be at the Vinny, SE Regionals and ESN just to let you know.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

"We don't die, we multiply..."

There were two shows in May in SC less than 4 hours from me and I didn't make it to either one due to family restraints. I'm also going to miss Regionals!! However I plan to hit the trail hard from July-September so I've got my "permission" in early.

I too was concerned with the lack of activity, but there isn't much on the schedule this month. Hopefully our Tennessee/Alabama constituent can rally the troops? 
 Where the hell is Christian?? We need his rookie excitement to get us going again... 
 Terry, what's up with your ride? Did you get everything finalized?
 Dave, how are things out west? Several shows on the schedule I see...
 Royson, you are MIA dude... I thought you were coming by to get your shirts and have a tune session...
 Charles, haven't heard much out of you either? Everything cool?
 Todd, are you holding it down in the heartland? I really want to meet you so I can sponge some of your fabrication skillz...:blush:
 And we all know Abram is our resident celebrity now...Kudos!


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Where is everybody???


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I am here. The problem I have is that Meca and USAC cant play nice and it just so happens that both finals are on the same weekend. If I have to pick a final it is going to be USAC because it is only 2.5 hours from the house. I also wish we had some more local meca shows but I am not comming out of my pocket to host one.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Ill be out starting in July. I'll do enough to qualify for Finals. I already have 10 points.
So I'll do a few locals and then ESN
maybe another If I need points, then spend some down time to make any final adjustments and clean things up for finals.

ESN is an awesome show. Its a full weekend in itself.


----------



## orion1998_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

im here barely, i had sjust bought a house in dec, and got a different car. now ive lost my job. things have been alot slower than i thought. i have not giving up this year though


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

I have been knee deep in a noise problem for the carputer and work. After over a month on troubleshooting and attempted fixes I have the MS-8 on order and the computer is going in the house. This will mean some re-work on the trunk. I hope to get things cleared up soon but life keeps getting in the way.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for checking in guys. Terry, sorry to hear about the job man . But you'll bounce back betta than eva! Have faith!!


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm here. I wish there was some way to subscribe to the entire Team subsection so it would email me when there's been activity! Lol.

I've been at a show every friggin weekend, and when I am not at a show I am fabbing my be-hind off. I tried to for a g2g for the DFW/OKC DIYMA members; even put up money for a contest, but nobody was interested or couldn't make it! Dude, I threw down cash! What's with that! (I can understand EastCoasters not even trying, but the show was <2 hours from DFW!). Anyway, I'm hard at it out here, so don't you guys go giving up on us!

Last weekend was a 2x event, took 11 awards including BOS. This weekend is a 2x event and won't take quite as much because Mark Eldridge will be there. I'm gunning to take him in RTA this go-round, though! Last show I was <10 point from his SQ score  <~~~ that had me uberstoked! The 26th has me at BigBoysToys in Texas; NBC is supposed to be covering that one. It's 2x and the sponsor is pushing to get it to a 3x show.

Currently up to an 85 SQ, 80 install, and 128dB SPL. Not mindbendingly good, but enough to hold down the competition in the area. I've still got the Bag of Tricks half-full, though, so I am looking to see a 90 before finals. Dunno if that's realistic, but that won't stop me from trying!

So yeah, the Heartland's under control!

-Todd

Looks like that weekend is free and I should be able to get Monday off work. I'll doublecheck the finances and verify it's a sane choice with my wife, but it looks like I should be a tentative for that show. No promises, but I'll try!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

highly said:


> I've been at a show every friggin weekend, and when I am not at a show I am fabbing my be-hind off. I tried to for a g2g for the DFW/OKC DIYMA members; even put up money for a contest, but nobody was interested or couldn't make it! Dude, I threw down cash! What's with that!


Probably has more to do with the fact that you posted it about 5 days or so before the event you were trying to get attendance for.
People usually need at least a week's notice.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Meh. Need shmeed. You mean the rest of the world isn't at my beck and call?! What kind of service is THAT?!

(kidding, of course)

No, I seriously want to do a g2g with the local folks, but it's been difficult pinning anyone down to anything. I even offered up this weekends' show and the show on the 26th, but many of the folks feel that a show and a g2g don't work together. Like the show part would take away from the fun of it. I suppose I can see that, but it also reduces the drive time by hours for the DFW folks, and I thought a little competition at the get together would be fun. 
I'll continue to work on it, but it'll be awhile before everyone sees a clear spot in their futures and it won't be at a show.

-T


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I understand.

your best bet is to start a thread suggesting a few dates, take a poll, and then go with it.
give it a couple months so people can make plans to come out. Especially those from out of town who may be able to make a short vacation out of it. 

I'd love to make it out that way but my job status is facing demise and it's time for me to start being even tighter with my money.

Good luck, though, man. I'm sure you can get something together.



Back OT, I won't be attending. Wish I could. Going to hit the GA GTG the day before and won't have the funds to do both of these. In fact, depending on how things turn out for me, I may be done competing entirely.
Let me know how it goes, though.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

So where are decent (and possibly affordable) places to stay in the area? Really trying to see if I can make it.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Todd, U might want to looking into the Nashville area. The Hyatt Opryland is running a $100 special but I'm not sure what ur budget is.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

chefhow said:


> Todd, U might want to looking into the Nashville area. The Hyatt Opryland is running a $100 special but I'm not sure what ur budget is.


Thanks!
As for budget, I figure Hotel costs are a tradeoff. Spend too little and end up leaving your car outside waiting to get broken into or spend a little more to be in a slightly better and lower-risk part of town. I'm expecting in the 70-100 per night range is going to be on the cheap side of normal for a room 'in town'.

Any other places I should look in the area? Anyone else coming in from out of town and staying somewhere?

-Todd


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

There is a new Country Inn in Lebanon. I am driving in but havent figured out whether it will be Saturday night or early Sunday. I am going to compete in Va on Saturday since its on the way and then go as far as I can after. I may stop in Knoxville for the night and then get up and make the last 2 hours on Sunday


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

It looks like I'd be coming in LAAATE Saturday night, competing Sunday, and heading out either Sunday night to see how far I can get or out Monday morning and making a beeline for home. What time do these things traditionally wrap up in that neck of the woods? Here a 2x day show would wrap between 6 and 8 PM...
Google Maps puts the trip at 11:45. A long day's drive, but not impossible.
Figure 'flow of traffic' speeds will take a good hour off that time.

-Todd


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Todd, The Vinny is a 3X event and I'm not sure how long those take but I would say you may be better off shooting for a Monday early AM trip.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

I was afraid of that. Three day weekend with no recover time. Oh, well. Highly is a shortened version of HighlyCaffeinated so clearly caffeine and I are old friends.

I've been called a LOT of things, but never had a nickname that stuck until recently. The judge announcing awards at one of the Choctaw Casino shows, David Wood, was unable to pronounce my last name (luliak, pronounced like maniac) and said "Todd...I'm not even going to try to mess up your last name, so Just Todd... you know who you are!"

From that point forward every time I get called up it's by "Just Todd", and the local car club team Sic Wit It yells, in chorus, Jus-toooooodd!

I think this one done stuck (to use the local vernacular...)

-Todd


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Well Just Toooooooodd. I will have a cup of caffine with ya on Sunday AM cause either way Saturday and Sunday are gonna be LONG days for me.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

chefhow said:


> ... either way Saturday and Sunday are gonna be LONG days for me.


You and me both, brother. You and me both.
-Todd


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

The Knights Inn in Lebanon is always a steal for about $50. We would split it three ways. Some how I always wound up on the roll-a-way.

There are several places on the exit West of Lebanon. I have never had any issues at any of them.

Last year it was over about 6-ish.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

OK, I've reserved a room at the Country Inn at exit 238 off of 40 for Saturday and Sunday nights. They had very reasonable rates and it's real close so I can't get lost on the way. 
Drop me an email and I'll give you my cell number (whoever wants it). See you there!
-Todd


----------



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

Todd, I have been following some of your posts and I am looking forward to hearing your car. Glad you can make such a long trip. Drive safe. See you at the show.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Eat breakfast at the Cracker Barrel at the exit before Lebanon. Its good luck.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Eat breakfast at the Cracker Barrel at the exit before Lebanon. Its good luck.


There has GOT to be a story with that....


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Bump! I hear there is some good competition going to show up. Whos going to take it this year?


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Kirk I'll be there! The comp is on Sunday correct? Or is it a Saturday and Sunday comp?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I need to make this but won't be. good luck to you guys.


----------



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

Sunday only


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

had a great time today. Got some really good feedback from judges. lately I haven't really been into competing, but I'm glad I decided to go today. One heck of a turnout. I think someone said there was 17 cars there today. And all of them were rockin'. Wish I had a chance to hear more of them. 

I had a blast hanging out with the guys who made the trip and getting to see some of my audio buddies. 
I'm really happy to be part of team Schil & DIYma; awesome guys. I really and truly had a great time today, even though I was working on little sleep from Saturday's GA GTG. Totally happy I decided to make the drive up today. Hopefully I can see all you guys again before finals... and I hope I have enough points now to make it. :/


Another plus: the judging was excellent. I've never had such great consistency. All the scores were within 1 point of each other and all of the comments were on the same thing. That's great! I got beat by Steve Cook, but there's no one I'd rather lose to. He puts in a ton of time into his build and tuning so props to him and congrats on his $250 win today. Maybe I'll be able to beat him in finals, but I ain't holdin' my breath. 


I took a few pictures. I'll try to edit this and label the pictures if needed.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

moar!


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

That's great Erin, I'm glad the trip was worth it for you. You're right, consistent judging makes all the difference. I wish I couldve made it but i couldn't get tomorrow off work. I did a show in Virginia today instead. What were the results? I assume you were second in Modex. What about Todd and Chef?

**EDIT**- I just read the other thread and saw Chef got first in Street.


----------



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

Good job Erin. You have made some huge improvement in your car this year.
I enjoyed listening to everyones car, keep up the hard work and see you at Finals.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

congrats

whos car is the 1st car which is under construction?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Scott 'Will finish in the next five years" Selvidge.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

I totally agree with Erin. I am VERY glad I made the trip out to meet you guys and see/hear some of the cars. Without that opportunity I don't think I'd fare very well at Finals (and I am not certain I will ANYWAY, those cars sound awesome out there!). 

For more pics see the ECS magazine coverage of the show:
ECS Online

Scotts car, though unfinished, looks like it will be awesome. I think he had 5 or 6" Scans in the dash and tweets cut DEEP into the pillars in a full dash rebuild. I look forward to hearing it when its done!

-Todd


----------

